# New band name and logos



## Wretched (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey all,

I felt like putting a name to my recent tinkering with Reaper would help push me along to actually finishing some tracks and maybe even finding a band to play them with... so, I spent some time coming up with names and got bored yesterday, so got into Illustrator and Photoshop and put together a couple of logos.

What do you reckon? Any good? The music style will vary wildly, which has me wondering if I should use one of the other names I came up with for the quieter stuff.


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2012)

My eyes keep reading the "WTD" logo as "WMD" but it might be because when I stylize things like that, I personally would overlap the two stems so it might just be a personal thing and no one else sees it (vice versa, I might have just ruined it for everyone else )

I do dig that first one though


----------



## Wretched (Aug 13, 2012)

You know, I hadn't seen the WMD thing until you mentioned it. Was that obvious to anyone else?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 15, 2012)

Wretched said:


> You know, I hadn't seen the WMD thing until you mentioned it. Was that obvious to anyone else?


Yeah, definitely could be read as WMD. Try separating the letters? In a subtle way perhaps, so a small opening the same thickness as the bevels in between each letter.


----------

